# Smokey Eye technique night 28th August (Adelaide)



## MrsMay (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey all...

Just letting the Adelaide girls know that Myers is having their Smokey Eye technique session this Friday (28th August) if anyone is interested in going...

Tess said today that there are still a couple of places left, so if you're interested give her a call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm thinking about going, but not sure yet - gotta explain that one to the hubby why I just spend $120 on Makeup


----------



## Pinupsundae (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh I'm almost tempted, I was supposed to be at the DJs one tonight, but they cancelled on Monday because of building renovations. Sigh! It'd be a good early birthday present for myself, seeing as Sunday is my actual birthday.


----------

